# Alabama Buck Hunters(family first) club has few spots still open



## humblehunter22 (Jul 8, 2014)

A few spots still remain open in our club.
Property is 1100 acres comprised of pines with hardwood bottoms running through as well with 4 or 5 streams running throughout.
Property is located in Cleburne county Al right on the Ga/Al line right next to Haralson county Ga. Now for those of you Ga boys yes most of the clubs members are as well from Ga to the land is that good we decided to take up hunting in Al.
Property borders wildlife refuge and as well has not been touched in 7 years the property has not seen any sort of hunting pressure whatsoever.
Property has a designated camping area with a bunkhouse.
The club will be only 20 members total. 
Dues are only 400 which covers wife and kids the entire year.
Club will be a drama free and no - Shooby Dolby dooby doooo waaaaa- zone, it will be family focused and family friendly. If your looking to become part of something thats more likea family and not just a club full of iindividuals this is our goal to essentially build a family of like minded hunters.
Time is winding down yall.


----------



## AustinW26 (Oct 27, 2015)

any openings for next year 2015-16?


----------



## humblehunter22 (Jan 8, 2016)

Getting an early start the club president is expecting to have a few openings for the 2016-17 season his name is Tom Callahan his number is 770-680-7974. For any questions yall may have or to set up a time to see the property just give him a call as he is the best point of contact for new possible members.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jan 12, 2016)

humblehunter22 said:


> Getting an early start the club president is expecting to have a few openings for the 2016-17 season his name is Tom Callahan his number is 770-680-7974. For any questions yall may have or to set up a time to see the property just give him a call as he is the best point of contact for new possible members.



How was this year's harvest?  Any pics?


----------



## humblehunter22 (Jan 13, 2016)

Idk for what reason it ain't letting me post any pictures but there have been a few killed. A nice 9 point a 12 point was recovered on the land a members son harvested a doe and spike a members wife harvested an 8 point during bow season and killed a doe and spike and several more have been harvested being does. I personally have not made it out to the land this year due to my work schedule keeping me tied up this year but from what I have spoken with the club president it has been an alright season so far not an extraordinary one but it has been decent. One thing can tell you that land is infested with turkeys like no other it is unreal they are all over the land and have more trail cam pics of the suckers to shake a stick at have seen some pics of some whopper Toms on that place some having two and 3 beards that drag the ground


----------



## JimmyB16 (Jan 16, 2016)

Interested in 1 spot for the 16-17 season.  Let me know if there is any availability.   Thanks


----------



## bigoguide (Jan 18, 2016)

Interested if any spots left, let me know if anything still available. Thanks


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Mar 2, 2016)

What part of cleburne county are you in? Any turkey only spots available?


----------



## 3Cs (Jun 7, 2016)

Any openings for the upcoming season?


----------



## flyhunter (Jul 3, 2016)

Any opening? Is the club allow guest? Do you have shooting range?


----------

